# Parallel Feeds



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

On short runs it's more critical. We'll sometimes lay cuts on the floor and measuring them, I bet we get within an inch or two.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree it has more to do with length. The longer the length the more fudge you have. How long and how much difference is there in your runs?


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

they are all longer runs, they are quad feeds and the difference would not be much, matter of inches


----------

